# Zapata "Volete un rigore per vincere?" Ibra:"Ho più gol della tue pa



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2021)

*Zapata "Volete un rigore per vincere?" Ibra:"Ho più gol della tue pa*

Batti e risposta ieri sera a fine gara tra Milan ed Atalanta con provocazione da parte di Zapata che ad Eurosport ha dichiarato.

"Non potete chiudere una partita senza rigori. Volete il 13esimo?” ma non è mancata la risposta di Ibra.

"Ma di cosa parli? Ho più gol io che partite tu in carriera"

Il Giornale: Ibra gli risposto:"Per fare i miei gol devi giocare fino a 50 anni".


----------



## Gas (24 Gennaio 2021)

Questo è quel che si chiama non saper vincere (con eleganza).


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Batti e risposta ieri sera a fine gara tra Milan ed Atalanta con provocazione da parte di Zapata che ad Eurosport ha dichiarato.
> 
> "Non potete chiudere una partita senza rigori. Volete il 13esimo?” ma non è mancata la risposta di Ibra.
> 
> ...



Che squadra di maledetti. Li odio.


----------



## Andris (24 Gennaio 2021)

ha avuto il suo momento di celebrità parlando con Ibra,ora può tornare nell'anonimato.
al posto suo avrei utilizzato il tempo per chiedere la maglia e ringraziarlo dell'opportunità


----------



## Albijol (24 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Batti e risposta ieri sera a fine gara tra Milan ed Atalanta con provocazione da parte di Zapata che ad Eurosport ha dichiarato.
> 
> "Non potete chiudere una partita senza rigori. Volete il 13esimo?” ma non è mancata la risposta di Ibra.
> 
> ...



Questo era un cesso a pedali prima della cura Bangsbo e adesso si mette a fare pure il bulletto.


----------



## Jino (24 Gennaio 2021)

Grande Ibra, sa sempre zittire tutti


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Batti e risposta ieri sera a fine gara tra Milan ed Atalanta con provocazione da parte di Zapata che ad Eurosport ha dichiarato.
> 
> "Non potete chiudere una partita senza rigori. Volete il 13esimo?” ma non è mancata la risposta di Ibra.
> 
> ...



Uno dei giocatori più brutti e più scarsi che va in giro per i campi dei professionisti ora pure ci sfotte.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Batti e risposta ieri sera a fine gara tra Milan ed Atalanta con provocazione da parte di Zapata che ad Eurosport ha dichiarato.
> 
> "Non potete chiudere una partita senza rigori. Volete il 13esimo?” ma non è mancata la risposta di Ibra.
> 
> ...


Giocatori che riflettono la mentalità antisportiva del loro allenatore. Si godessero il loro momento di notorietà, torneranno presto nell’anonimato.


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Giocatori che riflettono la mentalità antisportiva del loro allenatore. Si godessero il loro momento di notorietà, torneranno presto nell’anonimato.



Sono 3 anni circa che sono ingiocabili, Juve a parte, fatico a ricordare cicli durati più di 4-5 anno; l'anno prossimo saranno ancora lì, tra 2 anni vedremo.
Poi magari diventano l'atletico Madrid d'Italia eh, però non fossimo noi a vincere lo scudetto non è che mi dispiacerebbe lo scudetto a loro o al Napoli.


----------



## enigmistic02 (24 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Batti e risposta ieri sera a fine gara tra Milan ed Atalanta con provocazione da parte di Zapata che ad Eurosport ha dichiarato.
> 
> "Non potete chiudere una partita senza rigori. Volete il 13esimo?” ma non è mancata la risposta di Ibra.
> 
> ...



Probabilmente non gli basterebbe giocare fino ai 60. 

In ogni caso non mi infastidisce. L'offesa è tale solo se gli si da importanza.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Gennaio 2021)

È il risultato di un ambiente tossico creato ad arte da chi si era affezionato a vederci nelle retrovie negli ultimi 10 anni.
Ieri in effetti ha avuto successo, con kalulu infortunato seriamente su cui nemmeno è stato fischiato fallo, subito prima del rigore


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Gennaio 2021)

Non siamo rispettati nemmeno dagli sconosciuti.


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque io un pensierino su zapatone lo farei per la Champions. 
Non è Lukaku ma è comunque uno che ti fa reparto da solo


----------



## IDRIVE (24 Gennaio 2021)

Carissimo, da sempre quelli che "non possono chiudere una partita senza rigori" sono quelli della vostra Direzione Generale di Vinovo.
Come mai questa frase prevenuta? Ti hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello per innescare la polemica?


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Comunque io un pensierino su zapatone lo farei per la Champions.
> Non è Lukaku ma è comunque uno che ti fa reparto da solo



Fuori da quel contesto sarebbe più scarso di lapadula.
Un attaccante che ha bisogno di toccare palla tre volte per metterla giù è un giocatore sporco/mediocre.
Il suo dominio è fisico in un contesto tattico molto particolare.

Spero stia alla larga dal milan.


----------



## danjr (24 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Batti e risposta ieri sera a fine gara tra Milan ed Atalanta con provocazione da parte di Zapata che ad Eurosport ha dichiarato.
> 
> "Non potete chiudere una partita senza rigori. Volete il 13esimo?” ma non è mancata la risposta di Ibra.
> 
> ...


Segnamo e mettiamo da parte...


----------



## danjr (24 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sono 3 anni circa che sono ingiocabili, Juve a parte, fatico a ricordare cicli durati più di 4-5 anno; l'anno prossimo saranno ancora lì, tra 2 anni vedremo.
> Poi magari diventano l'atletico Madrid d'Italia eh, però non fossimo noi a vincere lo scudetto non è che mi dispiacerebbe lo scudetto a loro o al Napoli.


Guarda, piuttosto di loro in questo periodo storico, firmo domani mattina per altri 10 anni consecutivi di Juve


----------



## Hellscream (24 Gennaio 2021)

In questo caso sono pro-razzismo.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (24 Gennaio 2021)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Carissimo, da sempre quelli che "non possono chiudere una partita senza rigori" sono quelli della vostra Direzione Generale di Vinovo.
> Come mai questa frase prevenuta? Ti hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello per innescare la polemica?



Per subire un lavaggio del cervello, il cervello bisogna avercelo: questo regredito ha una nocciolina nella scatola cranica. L'Atalanta è davvero una delle realtà più odiose degli ultimi anni: tra tecnico, giocatori e tifosi è una gara ardua a chi fa più schifo dal punto di vista umano.


----------



## numero 3 (24 Gennaio 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Questo era un cesso a pedali prima della cura Bangsbo e adesso si mette a fare pure il bulletto.



Che poi la cura Bangsbo serve anche contro il Covid? Perché sembra che siano immuni , non è che per caso hanno trovato anche il vaccino?


----------



## sacchino (24 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Batti e risposta ieri sera a fine gara tra Milan ed Atalanta con provocazione da parte di Zapata che ad Eurosport ha dichiarato.
> 
> "Non potete chiudere una partita senza rigori. Volete il 13esimo?” ma non è mancata la risposta di Ibra.
> 
> ...



Tranquillo che l'ultima di campionato veniamo Bergamo.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Batti e risposta ieri sera a fine gara tra Milan ed Atalanta con provocazione da parte di Zapata che ad Eurosport ha dichiarato.
> 
> "Non potete chiudere una partita senza rigori. Volete il 13esimo?” ma non è mancata la risposta di Ibra.
> 
> ...



non me la prendo manco con sto cesso, ste cose gliele ha inculcate pecora bianca


----------



## bmb (24 Gennaio 2021)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Tranquillo che l'ultima di campionato facciamo la festa scudetto a Bergamo.



Mi limito a modificare il tuo post. Altrimenti mi parte il nazofasciorazzismo.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Batti e risposta ieri sera a fine gara tra Milan ed Atalanta con provocazione da parte di Zapata che ad Eurosport ha dichiarato.
> 
> "Non potete chiudere una partita senza rigori. Volete il 13esimo?” ma non è mancata la risposta di Ibra.
> 
> ...



Spettacolo peccato che solo lo scorso anno match scudetto Juventus Atalanta 2-2, due rigori per la Juventus e tutti muti e servi a fine partita


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2021)

L’ Atalanta ha vinto con merito ma rimane sempre l’Atalanta e Zapata un giocatore da Atalanta.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Gennaio 2021)

Sono e saranno sempre una povera succursale. Meglio decimi che secondi da schiavi come loro.


----------



## JoKeR (24 Gennaio 2021)

Tranne la semifinale di Coppa Italia 2019, che gli è stata benevolmente concessa, Gasperini non ha mai battuto la Juve.

Dal 2016 ha fatto tremare Milan (sempre, battendoci 2 volte in casa facilmente), Inter, Roma, Lazio, Borussia Dortmund, Manchester City, Everton, Siviglia, Liverpool, Ajax...... ma mai la Juventus    Mai!!
A dicembre la Dea poteva stravincere a Torino, ma ha preferito il pareggino........ dopo l'1-1 hanno fatto di tutto per non segnare, anche se arrivavano in area ogni azione.
E a luglio non hanno detto nulla contro i loro padroni, anche se avrebbero potuto andare a -4.
Schiavi ignobili.


cmq.. ci segniamo anche questa e stavolta e al momento giusto passeremo all'incasso.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Tranne la semifinale di Coppa Italia 2019, che gli è stata benevolmente concessa, Gasperini non ha mai battuto la Juve.
> 
> Dal 2016 ha fatto tremare Milan (sempre, battendoci 2 volte in casa facilmente), Inter, Roma, Lazio, Borussia Dortmund, Manchester City, Everton, Siviglia, Liverpool, Ajax...... ma mai la Juventus    Mai!!
> A dicembre la Dea poteva stravincere a Torino, ma ha preferito il pareggino........ dopo l'1-1 hanno fatto di tutto per non segnare, anche se arrivavano in area ogni azione.
> ...



Ultima vittoria dell'Atalanta sulla juventus il 3 febbraio 2001. Tra poco si festeggia il ventennale.
Ma ricordo anche un Gasperini che l'anno scorso ha pianto per settimane dopo la partita contro l'inter e non ha fiatato dopo che i gobbi li hanno derubati sia all'andata che al ritorno, decidendo di fatto in quel modo il campionato. Anzi, andò davanti alle telecamere a difendere l'arbitro. 
Un po' come De Roon quest'anno che mancava solo si auto-espellesse e uscisse dal campo chiedendo scusa.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (24 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Tranne la semifinale di Coppa Italia 2019, che gli è stata benevolmente concessa, Gasperini non ha mai battuto la Juve.
> 
> Dal 2016 ha fatto tremare Milan (sempre, battendoci 2 volte in casa facilmente), Inter, Roma, Lazio, Borussia Dortmund, Manchester City, Everton, Siviglia, Liverpool, Ajax...... ma mai la Juventus    Mai!!
> A dicembre la Dea poteva stravincere a Torino, ma ha preferito il pareggino........ dopo l'1-1 hanno fatto di tutto per non segnare, anche se arrivavano in area ogni azione.
> ...





hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ultima vittoria dell'Atalanta sulla juventus il 3 febbraio 2001. Tra poco si festeggia il ventennale.
> Ma ricordo anche un Gasperini che l'anno scorso ha pianto per settimane dopo la partita contro l'inter e non ha fiatato dopo che i gobbi li hanno derubati sia all'andata che al ritorno, decidendo di fatto in quel modo il campionato. Anzi, andò davanti alle telecamere a difendere l'arbitro.
> Un po' come De Roon quest'anno che mancava solo si auto-espellesse e uscisse dal campo chiedendo scusa.



L'Atalanta è una società vomitevole che merita il massimo disprezzo: mi ricorda quei poveracci arricchitisi con affari non proprio leciti e limpidi che si siedono a banchetto assieme ai nobili, mostrando a ogni azione il loro essere intrinsecamente bifolchi, cafoni e ignoranti. Se permettete un paragone letterario, l'Atalanta mi ricorda il _Trimalchio_ del _Satyricon_ petroniano. 
Tornerà il tempo in cui dovranno strisciare come i vermi che sono.


----------



## JoKeR (24 Gennaio 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ultima vittoria dell'Atalanta sulla juventus il 3 febbraio 2001. Tra poco si festeggia il ventennale.
> Ma ricordo anche un Gasperini che l'anno scorso ha pianto per settimane dopo la partita contro l'inter e non ha fiatato dopo che i gobbi li hanno derubati sia all'andata che al ritorno, decidendo di fatto in quel modo il campionato. Anzi, andò davanti alle telecamere a difendere l'arbitro.
> Un po' come De Roon quest'anno che mancava solo si auto-espellesse e uscisse dal campo chiedendo scusa.



E pensa che qualche utente ha citato l'episodio a sfavore della Juventus.

La Juventus che a settembre ha regalato Romero all'Atalanta, in prestito biennale oneroso a 2 mln... con diritto di riscatto!!!!!
A dicembre avranno concordato e pregato a Torino per il pareggio... dopo il gol di Freuler l'Atalanta avrebbe potuto vincere... bastava giocare ed affondare come ieri.... invece....... Gomez cantava l'inno juve.


Ma lasciamo perdere, purtroppo quando tutti capiranno come funziona il calcio itagliota sarà sempre troppo tardi.
Io lo seguo da sempre perchè amo troppo il Milan, ma so quanto marcio ci sia.
Magari chi non capisce è lo stesso che grida al complotto per il COVID, la politica, le scie chimiche etc etc
Ma lasciamo perdere, la Juventus è lo specchio della società itagliota, per questo li detesto.

Ieri non è un caso che hanno dato Maresca all'Inter, non abdicheranno mai il decimo così facilmente... stanno limando tutto il possibile per minimizzare la rilevanza del VAR e ci stanno riuscendo con gestioni chirurgiche dei cartellini.
Io tifo Bologna come seconda squadra (sono di Bologna) e oggi non ho il fegato di guardare... metto la mano sul fuoco sul fatto che i bolognesi odiano la Juve a livelli disumani, ma siamo troppo scarsi per competere... però oggi il Bologna ha 4 diffidati molto importanti... Danilo, Tomiyasu, Schouten e Svanberg.
Oggi mi aspetto che nessuno dei 4 venga ammonito, anche se spaccherà Ronaldo, perchè la prossima hanno noi.
Questo è il sistema, benvenuti.


----------



## kipstar (24 Gennaio 2021)

Risposto a tono. Comunque rivedendo l'intervento il rigore sarebbe stato generoso a mio avviso...e avrebbe cambiato nulla....quindi meglio così...altrimenti giù altre polemiche inutili e inventate....


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2021)

avere una società di menefreghisti porta a questi attacchi persino da una scimmia come sto qui.
se non ci difendiamo è finita proprio.

ieri nessuna polemica su un rigore che si poteva benissimo non dare vedo. a parti invertite volevo proprio vedere.

prepariamoci a una marea di partite dove non ci fischieranno niente perchè un arbitro pernsa che fischiando per noi ci saranno polemiche mentre contro saranno tutti contenti... cosa volete che faccia l'arbitro? fischia contro.


----------



## Igniorante (24 Gennaio 2021)

Godrò come un maiale il giorno che capiterà qualcosa di brutto a questa squadra di mentecatti, che sia sul campo o fuori


----------



## JoKeR (24 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> avere una società di menefreghisti porta a questi attacchi persino da una scimmia come sto qui.
> se non ci difendiamo è finita proprio.
> 
> ieri nessuna polemica su un rigore che si poteva benissimo non dare vedo. a parti invertite volevo proprio vedere.
> ...



Willy... vediamo il lato positivo: ieri l'arbitro ha fatto pena come al solito, permettendo a loro interventi così così... mentre noi... Theo ammonito al primo sgambetto   
Ieri, per come è andata, avremmo perso anche se non veniva concesso il rigore di Kessiè, per cui va bene così.

Dobbiamo ricompattarci, non cadiamo nel tranello della coppa itaglia (inutile, si può lasciar perdere a mio avviso) e concentriamoci sulle prossime 3 di campionato.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Willy... vediamo il lato positivo: ieri l'arbitro ha fatto pena come al solito, permettendo a loro interventi così così... mentre noi... Theo ammonito al primo sgambetto
> Ieri, per come è andata, avremmo perso anche se non veniva concesso il rigore di Kessiè, per cui va bene così.
> 
> Dobbiamo ricompattarci, non cadiamo nel tranello della coppa itaglia (inutile, si può lasciar perdere a mio avviso) e concentriamoci sulle prossime 3 di campionato.



Dimentichi un errore grave ieri: Il 'fallo' inventato di Ibra su Gollini. Gollini fa un uscita folle, il pallone finisce libero in area con Zlatan che lo vede e sta per tirare verso la porta vuota.

Ecco, io vorrei capire il motivo di questo fischio. Non esiste alcuna spiegazione tecnica per quel fischio. L'unico motivo qui puo essere il 'non me la sentivo di far segnare il Milan cosi' o 'non me la sentivo di rischiare di ritrovarmi davanti al VAR'.
E proprio qui che si vede che qualcosa non va bene.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Willy... vediamo il lato positivo: ieri l'arbitro ha fatto pena come al solito, permettendo a loro interventi così così... mentre noi... Theo ammonito al primo sgambetto
> Ieri, per come è andata, avremmo perso anche se non veniva concesso il rigore di Kessiè, per cui va bene così.
> 
> Dobbiamo ricompattarci, non cadiamo nel tranello della coppa itaglia (inutile, si può lasciar perdere a mio avviso) e concentriamoci sulle prossime 3 di campionato.



non esiste lato positivo sotto questo punto di vista. da sempre siamo delle pecorelle che si fanno sbranare da dei lupi e per vincere o raggiungere il risultato dobbiamo essere ancora più forti di quel che dovremmo.

e sempre tutto in silenzio sottomessi a sistema e prese per il culo. 
tutte le partite ci riempiono di botte e noi finiamo sempre con un mare di ammoniti. ieri rigore per loro e kalulu con le costole rotte e sta scimmia si permette di prenderci in giro. 
e l'unico che gli da risposta è ibra.

spero che ibra rimanga i società perchè così messi siamo degli zerbini totali.


----------



## JoKeR (24 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non esiste lato positivo sotto questo punto di vista. da sempre siamo delle pecorelle che si fanno sbranare da dei lupi e per vincere o raggiungere il risultato dobbiamo essere ancora più forti di quel che dovremmo.
> 
> e sempre tutto in silenzio sottomessi a sistema e prese per il culo.
> tutte le partite ci riempiono di botte e noi finiamo sempre con un mare di ammoniti. ieri rigore per loro e kalulu con le costole rotte e sta scimmia si permette di prenderci in giro.
> ...



Vabbè dai volevo sdrammatizzare, io concordo con te.
Maldini dovrebbe, eccome, fare la voce grossa.

Pioli e Ibra in campo parlano di brutto con l'arbitro... Pioli lo apprezzo un casino per non cercare la polemica con gli arbitri, dovrebbero pensarci altri.


----------



## JoKeR (24 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Dimentichi un errore grave ieri: Il 'fallo' inventato di Ibra su Gollini. Gollini fa un uscita folle, il pallone finisce libero in area con Zlatan che lo vede e sta per tirare verso la porta vuota.
> 
> Ecco, io vorrei capire il motivo di questo fischio. Non esiste alcuna spiegazione tecnica per quel fischio. L'unico motivo qui puo essere il 'non me la sentivo di far segnare il Milan cosi' o 'non me la sentivo di rischiare di ritrovarmi davanti al VAR'.
> E proprio qui che si vede che qualcosa non va bene.



Si, vero.
guarda io ho scritto almeno 30 post in cui dico che da Milan-Roma, a dispetto di quello che si dice, stanno facendo di tutto per non farci stare là... solo che col var è più difficile...

Non mi dimentico i gol assegnati frettolosamente agli avversari, mentre da noi vanno a rivedere se c'era fuorigioco otto minuti prima... 

Io, come tutti voi dato il periodo, sto guardando tante partite e mi sembra che il Milan, essendo primo contro il volere di molti, è abbondantemente il più penalizzato...... 

Però ieri avremmo perso a prescindere. Solo ieri.


----------



## Zenos (24 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non esiste lato positivo sotto questo punto di vista. da sempre siamo delle pecorelle che si fanno sbranare da dei lupi e per vincere o raggiungere il risultato dobbiamo essere ancora più forti di quel che dovremmo.
> 
> e sempre tutto in silenzio sottomessi a sistema e prese per il culo.
> tutte le partite ci riempiono di botte e noi finiamo sempre con un mare di ammoniti. ieri rigore per loro e kalulu con le costole rotte e sta scimmia si permette di prenderci in giro.
> ...



Condivido,siamo una società debole purtroppo da questo punto di vista. Non basta essere forti sul campo bisogna tirare fuori gli attributi anche all'esterno. L'uscita gravissima di Rizzoli in settimana doveva essere prontamente controbattuta da un comunicato,una dichiarazione di Maldini,gazidis o scaroni. Nessuno ha detto nulla ed ecco i risultati,due ammoniti,1 rigore contro con kalulu rotto,un fallo inventato di Ibra (assurdo non ho sentito nessuno dire nulla al riguardo) e conseguente scoppola casalinga.Poi possiamo anche parlare degli errori di Pioli,degli assenti,della partita mediocre di Theo e Meite,della scarsezza sulla fascia destra,ma non dobbiamo assolutamente farci trattare in quel modo.Altrimenti c'è se magnano.


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Batti e risposta ieri sera a fine gara tra Milan ed Atalanta con provocazione da parte di Zapata che ad Eurosport ha dichiarato.
> 
> "Non potete chiudere una partita senza rigori. Volete il 13esimo?” ma non è mancata la risposta di Ibra.
> 
> ...



Pezzente.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> E pensa che qualche utente ha citato l'episodio a sfavore della Juventus.
> 
> La Juventus che a settembre ha regalato Romero all'Atalanta, in prestito biennale oneroso a 2 mln... con diritto di riscatto!!!!!
> A dicembre avranno concordato e pregato a Torino per il pareggio... dopo il gol di Freuler l'Atalanta avrebbe potuto vincere... bastava giocare ed affondare come ieri.... invece....... Gomez cantava l'inno juve.
> ...



Per non parlare del caso Muratore. Una porcata fatta sotto la luce del sole e mai discussa da nessuno. Ma d'altronde i loro tifosi sono quelli che sostengono che l'Università di Perugia abbia organizzato l'esame farsa di Suarez da sola.
La cosa che più mi demoralizza sono gli interisti, che si preoccupano dei nostri rigori e non si rendono conto della fregatura che stanno per prendere. Come se poi fosse la prima volta.
Tornando ad Atalanta e juventus, sono un paio d'anni che, vedendo giocare l'una e vedendo giocare l'altra, viene da chiedersi: come è possibile che negli scontri diretti l'Atalanta non li asfalti? Giocano al doppio della velocità, la differenza è imbarazzante. E come è possibile che l'Atalanta non abbia la minima ambizione di vincere il campionato? Avrebbero tutto per vincerlo, da due anni sono per distacco la migliore squadra in Italia. Invece niente, gli basta arrivare davanti a noi, quello è l'obiettivo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai volevo sdrammatizzare, io concordo con te.
> Maldini dovrebbe, eccome, fare la voce grossa.
> 
> Pioli e Ibra in campo parlano di brutto con l'arbitro... Pioli lo apprezzo un casino per non cercare la polemica con gli arbitri, dovrebbero pensarci altri.



a me fanno imbestialire perchè siamo cornuti e mazziati. non mi lamento per gli arbitraggi contro ma neanche passare per favoriti no è...... ed è sempre così con noi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Condivido,siamo una società debole purtroppo da questo punto di vista. Non basta essere forti sul campo bisogna tirare fuori gli attributi anche all'esterno. L'uscita gravissima di Rizzoli in settimana doveva essere prontamente controbattuta da un comunicato,una dichiarazione di Maldini,gazidis o scaroni. Nessuno ha detto nulla ed ecco i risultati,due ammoniti,1 rigore contro con kalulu rotto,un fallo inventato di Ibra (assurdo non ho sentito nessuno dire nulla al riguardo) e conseguente scoppola casalinga.Poi possiamo anche parlare degli errori di Pioli,degli assenti,della partita mediocre di Theo e Meite,della scarsezza sulla fascia destra,ma non dobbiamo assolutamente farci trattare in quel modo.Altrimenti c'è se magnano.



su skyfo nella sintesi non han neanche fatto vedere l'occasione di ibra di fine primo tempo. l'unica a mmenti della nostra partita.
tanto per far capire che ieri abbiamo perso ancora peggio di quel che è stato in realtà.


----------



## JoKeR (24 Gennaio 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Per non parlare del caso Muratore. Una porcata fatta sotto la luce del sole e mai discussa da nessuno. Ma d'altronde i loro tifosi sono quelli che sostengono che l'Università di Perugia abbia organizzato l'esame farsa di Suarez da sola.
> La cosa che più mi demoralizza sono gli interisti, che si preoccupano dei nostri rigori e non si rendono conto della fregatura che stanno per prendere. Come se poi fosse la prima volta.
> Tornando ad Atalanta e juventus, sono un paio d'anni che, vedendo giocare l'una e vedendo giocare l'altra, viene da chiedersi: come è possibile che negli scontri diretti l'Atalanta non li asfalti? Giocano al doppio della velocità, la differenza è imbarazzante. E come è possibile che l'Atalanta non abbia la minima ambizione di vincere il campionato? Avrebbero tutto per vincerlo, da due anni sono per distacco la migliore squadra in Italia. Invece niente, gli basta arrivare davanti a noi, quello è l'obiettivo.



Si, l'Atalanta potrebbe vincere, così come avrebbe potuto vincere la Coppa Italia due anni fa.
Ma non fa parte delle clausole contrattuali con i loro padroni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che squadra di maledetti. Li odio.



Anche loro ci odiano e non perdono occasione per dimostrarlo. Dovremo segnarci tutto, infamità come questa della scimmia Zapata, il 5-0 e i saltelli, i “bbilanisti” da parte dei loro tifosi che hanno passato più anni in B che in A, Lazio-Atalanta 1-3 del 2018/2019 con Wallace che li ha fatti chiaramente vincere con errori da Serie D (riguardare gli highlights è una pena ogni volta) per avvantaggiare l’Atalanta nella corsa CL e ricevere in cambio la Coppa Italia.

Dobbiamo segnarci tutto con questi cani. Perché alla trentottesima li incontreremo di nuovo, sperando che sia una partita decisiva per loro (che noi, proprio per questo, dovremo affrontare al 400% solo per buttarli fuori anche se per noi tale partita non contasse più nulla e fosse già, per noi, tutto deciso). 

Idem gli anni prossimi, con l’Atalanta dovrà sempre essere una partita a parte, col solo scopo di asfaltarli e umiliarli, loro e quella tifoseria di rottinculo figli di debosciata che si ritrovano.



ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> L'Atalanta è una società vomitevole che merita il massimo disprezzo: mi ricorda quei poveracci arricchitisi con affari non proprio leciti e limpidi che si siedono a banchetto assieme ai nobili, mostrando a ogni azione il loro essere intrinsecamente bifolchi, cafoni e ignoranti. Se permettete un paragone letterario, l'Atalanta mi ricorda *il Trimalchio del Satyricon petroniano. *[/B]
> Tornerà il tempo in cui dovranno strisciare come i vermi che sono.



Perfetto amico mio.


----------



## Igniorante (24 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Anche loro ci odiano e non perdono occasione per dimostrarlo. Dovremo segnarci tutto, infamità come questa della scimmia Zapata, il 5-0 e i saltelli, i “bbilanisti” da parte dei loro tifosi che hanno passato più anni in B che in A, Lazio-Atalanta 1-3 del 2018/2019 con Wallace che li ha fatti chiaramente vincere con errori da Serie D (riguardare gli highlights è una pena ogni volta) per avvantaggiarlo nella corsa CL e ricevere in cambio la Coppa Italia.
> 
> Dobbiamo segnarci tutto con questi cani. Perché alla trentottesima li incontreremo di nuovo, sperando che sia una partita decisiva per loro (che noi, proprio per questo, dovremo affrontare al 400% solo per buttarli fuori).
> 
> Idem gli anni prossimi, con l’Atalanta dovrà sempre essere una partita a parte, col solo scopo di asfaltarli e umiliarli, loro e quella tifoseria di rottinculo figli di debosciata che si ritrovano.



Maledetti, maledetti. 
Società di infami e servi dei gobbi, gli auguro di stare sei metri sotto terra sia ai giocatori che ai tifosi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Batti e risposta ieri sera a fine gara tra Milan ed Atalanta con provocazione da parte di Zapata che ad Eurosport ha dichiarato.
> 
> "Non potete chiudere una partita senza rigori. Volete il 13esimo?” ma non è mancata la risposta di Ibra.
> 
> ...



Tra qualche anno torneranno in B.
Squadre senza storia che godono di gloria effimera.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Gennaio 2021)

Non credo il signor zapata abbia mai punto la juve su rigori, favori e quant'altro.
Ah già ,quelli sono i padroni.

Quelli che gli lasciano il punticino per arrivare in champions a nostre spese.
Con noi il coniglio ruggisce.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Gennaio 2021)

E comunque è la seconda partita consecutiva che hanno un rigore a favore a San Siro contro di noi.
Se avessero fischiato a noi un rigore simile di quello di ieri ci sarebbe stato l'intervento della magistratura secondo me.


----------



## First93 (24 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Batti e risposta ieri sera a fine gara tra Milan ed Atalanta con provocazione da parte di Zapata che ad Eurosport ha dichiarato.
> 
> "Non potete chiudere una partita senza rigori. Volete il 13esimo?” ma non è mancata la risposta di Ibra.
> 
> ...



Chiamatemi antisportivo, ma a me ieri sarebbe partito un Roy Keane violento. Il giorno in cui torneranno nell'anonimato sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Gennaio 2021)

First93 ha scritto:


> Chiamatemi antisportivo, ma a me ieri sarebbe partito un Roy Keane violento. Il giorno in cui torneranno nell'anonimato sarà sempre troppo tardi.



Tu pensa che gli abbiamo prestato pure lo stadio a questi animali .
E chiedo scusa agli animali .


----------



## DavidGoffin (24 Gennaio 2021)

Che m.erda umana! Ma come si permette? Cos è questo astio nei contri confronti? Ma chi si crede di essere?

Pensavo che le scaramucce ci fossero a livello personale non di squadra! Soprattutto una volta che sei a 3-0 e non 0-0

Sono esterrefatto!


----------



## KILPIN_91 (24 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> avere una società di menefreghisti porta a questi attacchi persino da una scimmia come sto qui.
> se non ci difendiamo è finita proprio.
> 
> ieri nessuna polemica su un rigore che si poteva benissimo non dare vedo. a parti invertite volevo proprio vedere.
> ...



Esatto. Ma cosa aspetta la società a parlare? Io non dico piangere,ma rivendicare il proprio malcontento,che è più che sacrosanto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Gennaio 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Che m.erda umana! Ma come si permette? Cos è questo astio nei contri confronti? Ma chi si crede di essere?
> 
> Pensavo che le scaramucce ci fossero a livello personale non di squadra! Soprattutto una volta che sei a 3-0 e non 0-0
> 
> Sono esterrefatto!



Ci odiano, sia come società che come squadra che come tifoseria.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (24 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tra qualche anno torneranno in B.
> Squadre senza storia che godono di gloria effimera.



Ne sei sicuro? Con tutti gli intrallazzi che hanno coi gobbi, la vedo dura si tolgano dai maroni a breve


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tu pensa che gli abbiamo prestato pure lo stadio a questi animali .
> E chiedo scusa agli animali .



Fosse successo ai vecchi tempi una bella sorpresa noi dei Commandos gliela avremmo fatta, se fosse successa una tale usurpazione da parte di siffatti animali ai vecchi tempi. Vabbè, parliamo di un altro mondo, un’altra vita in pratica.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (24 Gennaio 2021)

provocano a risultato ottenuto per far squalificare qualcuno .......*****


----------



## gabri65 (24 Gennaio 2021)

Chiaro, la serie A è lo specchio perfetto del paese.

Marcia fin nei minimi dettagli, vince chi è prepotente e ammanicato. E se qualcuno sta zitto e subisce, giù, anche botte più forti.

L'unico modo per evitare questa cosa è diventare più mafioso dei mafiosi di sistema.

[MENTION=4368]gabri65[/MENTION] dai lasciamo stare certe battute va..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Uno dei giocatori più brutti e più scarsi che va in giro per i campi dei professionisti ora pure ci sfotte.



Brutto anche esteticamente proprio, sembra una scimmia che non si capisce se sia stata menata troppo o troppo poco (propenderei per il troppo poco, e sarei lieto di rimediare a questa mancanza). Fortuna sua che è riuscito a diventare calciatore, altrimenti uno così della figa l’avrebbe vista solo in tv o a pagamento.

Comunque ho visto una riproduzione del probabile aspetto che aveva Lucy, l’esemplare di Australopithecus Afarensis. Ed era decisamente più bellina di Zapata.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Gennaio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ne sei sicuro? Con tutti gli intrallazzi che hanno coi gobbi, la vedo dura si tolgano dai maroni a breve



Ma quali intrallazzi?Non esiste alcun sistema,l'ho scoperto da poco su questo forum,attaccarsi all'esistenza di un sistema e'da rosicatori,cosi dicono...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (24 Gennaio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ma quali intrallazzi?Non esiste alcun sistema,l'ho scoperto da poco su questo forum,attaccarsi all'esistenza di un sistema e'da rosicatori,cosi dicono...



Allora perché se sono così bravi non battono la juve dal 2001? Coppa italia esclusa?


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Gennaio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Allora perché se sono così bravi non battono la juve dal 2001? Coppa italia esclusa?



Ah fratello,non dirlo a me guarda,fattelo spiegare da chi sa tutto,e ce ne sono qui dentro.Fatti pure spiegare perche' l'atalanta prende un primavera dai ratti torinesi pagandolo 8 mln per poi dirottarlo alla Reggiana in B dove tra l'altro sta' spaccando panchine e tribune,fatti ancora spiegare perche' sempre l'atalanta spende 25 mln per Romero senza andare a prenderlo dal genoa ma aspettando che sia la juve a prenderlo e a rivenderglielo,potrei andare avanti per ore ma mi fermo,tanto non esiste nessun sistema atto a favorire roma e atalanta nella lotta Champions e udinese e genoa nella lotta retrocessione.


----------



## Zenos (24 Gennaio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ah fratello,non dirlo a me guarda,fattelo spiegare da chi sa tutto,e ce ne sono qui dentro.Fatti pure spiegare perche' l'atalanta prende un primavera dai ratti torinesi pagandolo 8 mln per poi dirottarlo alla Reggiana in B dove tra l'altro sta' spaccando panchine e tribune,fatti ancora spiegare perche' sempre l'atalanta spende 25 mln per Romero senza andare a prenderlo dal genoa ma aspettando che sia la juve a prenderlo e a rivenderglielo,potrei andare avanti per ore ma mi fermo,tanto non esiste nessun sistema atto a favorire roma e atalanta nella lotta Champions e udinese e genoa nella lotta retrocessione.



La Rometta gli sta ricambiando il favore per i piazzamenti degli ultimi anni...lì da Dzeko e si accolla lo stipendio del Bernarda. Schiavi a certi livelli


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Gennaio 2021)

Scusa raga chi e questo Zapata? Cosa ha vinto?


----------



## Baba (24 Gennaio 2021)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Scusa raga chi e questo Zapata? Cosa ha vinto?



Ha vinto il premio come miglior calciatore del suo quartiere in Colombia.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> La Rometta gli sta ricambiando il favore per i piazzamenti degli ultimi anni...lì da Dzeko e si accolla lo stipendio del Bernarda. Schiavi a certi livelli



E stai certo che per ora faranno scambio di prestiti,ma a giugno la roma prendera' bernarda per almeno 40 mln,facendo fare la megaplusvalenza ai porci ovini.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Gennaio 2021)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ha vinto il premio come miglior calciatore del suo quartiere in Colombia.


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Gennaio 2021)

Se come dite ci fosse una cospirazione in corso per far sempre vincere la Juve e dare vantaggi a squadre alleate perché guardare questa farsa? Chi ve lo fa fare di farvi venire un ulcera? Io avessi un minimo delle vostre certezze non ci penserei nemmeno un secondo.

Poi oh, ognuno vede il calcio come vuole, ma finora nessuno mi ha portato UNO stralcio di prova tranne le chiacchere da bar.


----------



## Anguus (24 Gennaio 2021)

Chissà se non ti spacchi un legamento al primo contrasto


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Gennaio 2021)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Chissà se non ti spacchi un legamento al primo contrasto



Se il suo crociato andasse in mille pezzi e lui stramazzasse a terra tra grida di dolore stapperei quello buono.

Sto animale atalantino.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (24 Gennaio 2021)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


>



Non ridere Chris ha vinto il pallone d'oro del Cartello di Cali.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (24 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se il suo crociato andasse in mille pezzi e lui stramazzasse a terra tra grida di dolore stapperei quello buono.
> 
> Sto animale atalantino.



Non ti arrabiare per quel scemo, l'ami.
Sai come me che il campionato italiano funziona come i servizi segreti cioé attorno all'ufficio centrale ci sono "les officines". L'Atalanta è un ramo di quel albero putrido.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (24 Gennaio 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Se come dite ci fosse una cospirazione in corso per far sempre vincere la Juve e dare vantaggi a squadre alleate perché guardare questa farsa? Chi ve lo fa fare di farvi venire un ulcera? Io avessi un minimo delle vostre certezze non ci penserei nemmeno un secondo.
> 
> Poi oh, ognuno vede il calcio come vuole, ma finora nessuno mi ha portato UNO stralcio di prova tranne le chiacchere da bar.



Buciadignho ma stai scherzando vero?
La cospirazione per fare vincere la Rube esiste da sempre. Bisogna solo ricordare cosa disse nel lontano marzo 1972 il piu grande numero 10 della storia del Milan un certo Gianni Rivera:

«Fino a quando a capo degli arbitri ci sarà il signor Campanati, per noi del Milan le cose andranno sempre in questo modo: saremo costantemente presi in giro. Questo non è più calcio. A parte la nostra comprensibile e incontenibile amarezza, mi spiace per gli sportivi… credono che il calcio sia ancora una cosa seria. Quello che abbiamo subito oggi è una vera vergogna. Credevo che ci avessero fregato già a Torino contro la Juventus, invece ci presero in giro a metà con l’autocritica di Lo Bello in televisione. Purtroppo per il Milan avere certi arbitri è diventata ormai una tradizione. La logica è che dovevamo perdere il campionato. D’altronde, finche dura Campanati non c’è niente da fare: scudetti non ne vinciamo. Io sono disposto ad andare davanti alla magistratura ordinaria, perché ciò che dico è vero: sino alla Corte Costituzionale. Mi hanno rotto le palle. Ha cominciato anni fa un certo Sbardella; sono cose che tutti sanno: è dunque ora che si dicano. Per vincere lo scudetto dovremmo avere almeno nove punti di vantaggio nel girone di andata. In caso contrario davvero non ce lo lasciano vincere, e se lo avessimo saputo non avremmo giocato. È il terzo campionato che ci fregano in questo modo. Sta scritto da qualche parte che il Milan non debba assolutamente raggiungere la Juventus.


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Gennaio 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Buciadignho ma stai scherzando vero?
> La cospirazione per fare vincere la Rube esiste da sempre. Bisogna solo ricordare cosa disse nel lontano marzo 1972 il piu grande numero 10 della storia del Milan un certo Gianni Rivera:
> 
> «Fino a quando a capo degli arbitri ci sarà il signor Campanati, per noi del Milan le cose andranno sempre in questo modo: saremo costantemente presi in giro. Questo non è più calcio. A parte la nostra comprensibile e incontenibile amarezza, mi spiace per gli sportivi… credono che il calcio sia ancora una cosa seria. Quello che abbiamo subito oggi è una vera vergogna. Credevo che ci avessero fregato già a Torino contro la Juventus, invece ci presero in giro a metà con l’autocritica di Lo Bello in televisione. Purtroppo per il Milan avere certi arbitri è diventata ormai una tradizione. La logica è che dovevamo perdere il campionato. D’altronde, finche dura Campanati non c’è niente da fare: scudetti non ne vinciamo. Io sono disposto ad andare davanti alla magistratura ordinaria, perché ciò che dico è vero: sino alla Corte Costituzionale. Mi hanno rotto le palle. Ha cominciato anni fa un certo Sbardella; sono cose che tutti sanno: è dunque ora che si dicano. Per vincere lo scudetto dovremmo avere almeno nove punti di vantaggio nel girone di andata. In caso contrario davvero non ce lo lasciano vincere, e se lo avessimo saputo non avremmo giocato. È il terzo campionato che ci fregano in questo modo. Sta scritto da qualche parte che il Milan non debba assolutamente raggiungere la Juventus.



Si certo, avevo già letto quelle frasi  , ma restano accuse (gravi) mai provate. Era appena finita una partita se non sbaglio, ed il buon Gianni si scuso dopo, ma non ero ancora nato per poter parlare accuratamente di cio. Io mi baso su quello che c'é oggi amico mio.

La realtà é pura e semplice, chi é forte sta antipatico, chi vince di più. La Juve é entrambe ad oggi, noi dobbiamo pensare a fare il nostro progetto e tirare su la testa, perché queste accuse e questi comportamenti non sono da vincenti mi dispiace. Mai visto Maldini dire "vincono perché c'é un complotto!" , non esiste non appartiente al suo (ed al nostro anche oggi non vuol dire nulla) DNA. 

Che senso ha fare queste chiacchere da bar, ed arrabiarci se ci dicono che cadiamo in area e che ci vogliono riportare in CL a suon di rigori? Due pesi e due misure, non credi? Se andiamo a leggere ogni forum di calcio veramente sembra di stare nel complotto del complotto del complotto del complotto (x20). Cose che a confronto i rettiliani sono nei libri di storia.


----------



## JoKeR (24 Gennaio 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Se come dite ci fosse una cospirazione in corso per far sempre vincere la Juve e dare vantaggi a squadre alleate perché guardare questa farsa? Chi ve lo fa fare di farvi venire un ulcera? Io avessi un minimo delle vostre certezze non ci penserei nemmeno un secondo.
> 
> Poi oh, ognuno vede il calcio come vuole, ma finora nessuno mi ha portato UNO stralcio di prova tranne le chiacchere da bar.



Ma sei serio??

Calciopoli non è sufficiente forse??
La proprietà di allora è quella di adesso. La Juventus è sempre stata riconducibile alla famiglia Agnelli.

Non è cambiato nulla, ma evidentemente tu credi che il gol di Muntari non fosse malafede.
Non ti dò dello juventino perchè non ti conosco... ma non c'è bisogno di prove, è tutto alla luce del sole, anche gli abbracci di Bonucci e Buffon agli arbitri.

Ciò detto, io e molti altri sappiamo che è una farsa organizzata, ma l'amore per il Milan, per i colori, per la palla che rotola è sempre forte... e crediamo sempre che il bene possa vincere sul male.
A me e agli altri non credo vengano le ulcere, io vivo sereno senza juventini intorno a me... chiaramente ora vedo più partite stando più in casa e mi fanno inca... ancora di più  però sono sereno, mi sfogo come tanti altri sul forum perchè ci sono persone che la pensano come me....


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma sei serio??
> 
> Calciopoli non è sufficiente forse??
> La proprietà di allora è quella di adesso. La Juventus è sempre stata riconducibile alla famiglia Agnelli.
> ...



Da calciopoli si evince che era proprio il calcio Italiano in generale che era malato, e guarda come siamo scesi in basso come lega, troppi anni al vertice del calcio mondiale ci hanno portato al punto di concepire come unico risultato possibile la vittoria, e si faceva di tutto (senza giustificare quelle porcate). 

Il punto é un altro, ho la brutta abitudine di fare il giro dei Forum delle squadre di Serie A, sarà un caso ma leggo sempre le stesse storie a parti invertite: per la Juve siamo noi e Napoli i ladri, per l'Inter noi e la Juve, per noi la Juve, per l'Atalata la Juve e noi, Roma e Lazio se la menano a vicenda e cosi via. Un cerchio che più contorto non si puo.

Sono tutte scuse che negli anni i più deboli hanno usato per giustificare la sconfitta, mi ricordo gli juventini dopo la partita contro il Real (Buffon incluso) che dicevano le solite storielle che gli altri usano in Italia  , questo perché é difficile da accettare la sconfitta. Se vai a leggere i cugini Elliot ha corrotto tutta Italia per fare vincere il Milan.

E ti prego non darmi dello juventino o non fare certe allusioni per lo meno, perché per me é peggio di un pugno in faccia


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Gennaio 2021)

Aggiungo che adirittura c'é chi si lamenta con l'arbitro per 1 minuto di recupero. Capito? Hanno avuto 95 minuti per vincere la partita e ci si lamenta per 1 minuto di recupero. Non mi piace dire come molte persone che l'Italia é irrecuperabile, ma sotto molti punti di vista siamo lontani anni luce purtroppo.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (24 Gennaio 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Si certo, avevo già letto quelle frasi  , ma restano accuse (gravi) mai provate. Era appena finita una partita se non sbaglio, ed il buon Gianni si scuso dopo, ma non ero ancora nato per poter parlare accuratamente di cio. Io mi baso su quello che c'é oggi amico mio.
> 
> La realtà é pura e semplice, chi é forte sta antipatico, chi vince di più. La Juve é entrambe ad oggi, noi dobbiamo pensare a fare il nostro progetto e tirare su la testa, perché queste accuse e questi comportamenti non sono da vincenti mi dispiace. Mai visto Maldini dire "vincono perché c'é un complotto!" , non esiste non appartiente al suo (ed al nostro anche oggi non vuol dire nulla) DNA.
> 
> Che senso ha fare queste chiacchere da bar, ed arrabiarci se ci dicono che cadiamo in area e che ci vogliono riportare in CL a suon di rigori? Due pesi e due misure, non credi? Se andiamo a leggere ogni forum di calcio veramente sembra di stare nel complotto del complotto del complotto del complotto (x20). Cose che a confronto i rettiliani sono nei libri di storia.



Neanch'io ero nato a quell' epoca pero non devi mai sottovalutare il passato se vuoi capire le dinamiche di oggi. Sono d'accordo con te sul progetto da seguire e da rinforzare.

Maldini è un gentleman pero il calcio italiano è peno di squali. Nel calcio (ma anche nella politica e l'economia) quello che si fa dietro le quinte è fondamentale. In un mondo ideale sarei assolutamene del tuo parere cioé giochiamo le partite e accettiamo ogni risultato come se fosse giusto al 100 per cento purtroppo il quadro non è cosi roseo.

Se qualcuno pensa diversamente degli altri, c' è questa parole magica e orrenda: il complotto. Ognuno la vede alla sua maniera .
Amichevolmente ovviamente.


----------

